# Two Happy Colt 1911A1s



## MondoBellisimo (Aug 12, 2006)

I just started to shoot early this year. Im interested in handguns currently in use by our Armed Forces, formerly used by our Military or used in institutional law enforcement somewhere in the world, because they have history, are reliable and can be used for self defense should the need arise. I also reload for my pistols and currently reload .45ACP, 9mmLuger and .380Auto. I have taken to 1911s only in the last couple of months mainly due to fairly reasonably priced used guns found locally. Here they are.
My attempts to upload the images have been unsuccessful. 
They would have been a Colt GM MKIV S70 in Nickel and a Blue Colt CC vintage '82 with Pachmayr grips both in .45ACP. Both are otherwis stock and shooting nicely.


----------



## MondoBellisimo (Aug 12, 2006)

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2504/p1010107la2.jpg


----------



## MondoBellisimo (Aug 12, 2006)

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/9628/p1010105mt4.jpg


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Mondo welcome on the board. I shoot and reload the 45 my self and love it. Of corse I am iterrested in all guns. Sure do like your Colt, man that's a looker. Good Luck with her.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Mondo, VERY nice ...! I love me some 45's... :smt003


----------

